# Prayers for Little Hope/ skull fractures



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The little girl that we just rescued has now been named Hope. She needs your prayers and good wishes. She has multiple skull fractures and was shot in the head with a pellet gun. She is now in a critical care vet hospital and it will be touch and go, with the swelling in her brain from all the trauma.
If you can help with donations toward her care, it would be greatly appreciated. 
Her only chance is a hope and a prayer.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm crying for this poor baby :smcry: Sending her and all of the angels taking care of her lots of prayers.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

where should donations be sent, Edie?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, I found it:


https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...63663d3faee8d4e181b3aff599f99a338772351021e7d


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Edie, I sent a donation and added a note.

Why don't they arrest these people?

Bless Hope's heart. Yours, too.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hope is slightly improved this morning and ate a teaspoon of chicken baby food. She is so very small and so weak yet. She so deserves to improve to know love. She has other health issues that reflect neglect and terrible treatment. She is still in very critical condition, but has a will to live. So heart breaking to see this small little one so damaged. 
Thank you to those that donate to her. Keep the prayers coming she needs them all.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

the paypal link isn't working for me?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

If you go to our American Maltese Association Rescue you can see the link for Paypal. If thats not working please let me know.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Simply heartbreaking .....and praying she does better each day...what a sweetie.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Something like this is totally incomprehensible as well as heartbreaking. Praying that little Hope get through all of her problems and gets to live a happy and healthy life. Why things like happen to defensless little animals is beyond my wildest comprehension!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Definetly praying. Edie, any chance the person(s) responsible have been found and are being prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How sickening that this little fluff had to go through this. Prayers for Hope and prayers the person responsible suffers for doing this. Heartbreaking.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Update for today, is she is eating a little better and actually stood this morning.
She is a little fighter but still has a long road back. Keep the prayers coming. I hope to be able to share more detail later today. The main thing that she needs at this time is to eat, she is so starved down. She needs the strength to get through all the damage to her body. 
I dont know about how she ended up in the shelter or if they have anyone to blame for her condition. 
Will let you know more as I get it. Hugs, Edie


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So sickening what people do to these helpless animals. Praying she heals with your dedication and care.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy to hear that Edie.....I am going to donate right now. PRAYING for HOPE.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for the update, Edie. I know she's so fragile right now, but I will continue to hope and pray for her recovery.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I pray that Hope finds the strength and get better! This truley breaks my heart!


----------

